# Mars Coat King



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I always used a regular undercoat rake on Luke, but someone suggested one of these for grooming. Does it damage hair? I just tried it a little bit on Logan and that's a lot of hair it pulls out. I stopped because I wasn't sure if it was damaging his coat. He didn't seem to notice a lot of hair was coming out.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

This cuts the top coat... there are really sharp edges at the top of the curve. You will get a major case of flyaway hairs all over unless you keep using. By this point your pup will look like a lab and Prism will faint!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> This cuts the top coat... there are really sharp edges at the top of the curve. You will get a major case of flyaway hairs all over unless you keep using. By this point your pup will look like a lab and Prism will faint!


And so will I! lol Okay. I stopped because it just didn't seem okay and I didn't like the amount of hair. I'll go back to my regular grooming rake. I remember with Luke I bought a Furminator, used it once, said no way, and moved on to the regular undercoat rake.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> This cuts the top coat... there are really sharp edges at the top of the curve. You will get a major case of flyaway hairs all over unless you keep using. By this point your pup will look like a lab and Prism will faint!


Depends on where you use them though. 

Use any blade on the jacket of your dog? Yeah, that's not good. <= I know everyone watched recent free grooming seminars where the pro handler was LIBERALLY using blades all over the dog's body....!!!! 

I use the mars stripper on the ears, behind the ears, going down the neck, shoulders, and bib. 

Would not use on a puppy!

Would not use all over the body and random/casual like!

But it does have a purpose.

Quite honestly if I had to pick which tools to have on hand out of my whole toolbox. That would be:

1. Slicker brush
2. Long pair of dubl duck straight edge shears
3. Cheap 6" pair of Conair Pro shears 
4. Mars stripper

Those are the tools I reach for when grooming my dogs. 

I do have thinning shears and stripping knives as well, but I could do without them if a pinch and if I'm not fussing too much.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks! I loved the Ethos Goldens grooming webinars. Taught me a lot. She seems like a very nice lady. I have thinning shears, straight shears, a slicker brush, a pin brush, a metal comb, the little Conair scissors, nail clippers, and an undercoat rake. Well, and the Mars Coat King, of course. 🤪


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, and I'd like a better dryer. I have an Air Force Commander Dryer 4.0 and it has served me well, but I'd like a better one. I feel like that may help straighten out the hair more.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How you dry helps train coat to lie smooth.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> Oh, and I'd like a better dryer. I have an Air Force Commander Dryer 4.0 and it has served me well, but I'd like a better one. I feel like that may help straighten out the hair more.


I like the k9II, much better than the Metro 4.0 it replaced. My prism pup has a slightly wavy coat and a ton of under coat. Even with the better drier it still has some wave but certainly blows out the undercoat! My other girl has very long straight hair but it's not near as soft.. different texture. Each one tends to be just a little different. We need some updated pics!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

puddles everywhere said:


> I like the k9II, much better than the Metro 4.0 it replaced. My prism pup has a slightly wavy coat and a ton of under coat. Even with the better drier it still has some wave but certainly blows out the undercoat! My other girl has very long straight hair but it's not near as soft.. different texture. Each one tends to be just a little different. We need some updated pics!!


The wave is pretty. Luke’s had a little wave too. I posted some on his thread Meet Logan Smith in the Golden puppies section. I can’t believe how he’s growing!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> How you dry helps train coat to lie smooth.


I try to dry in the direction of the hair.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

diane0905 said:


> I try to dry in the direction of the hair.


What seems to help is blow AGAINST the coat until most of the moisture from the undercoat is blown out.... and then blow the coat the way it is supposed to flow. Keep doing that over and over and over until the coat is completely dry. A lot of people dry the top coat completely and most of the undercoat.... but there is still a little dampness/moisture close to the skin. So when the dog gets off the table and shakes himself - that's redistributing that moisture throughout the coat + causing flippies. Basically - make sure you get all that moisture out of the undercoat.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Megora said:


> What seems to help is blow AGAINST the coat until most of the moisture from the undercoat is blown out.... and then blow the coat the way it is supposed to flow. Keep doing that over and over and over until the coat is completely dry. A lot of people dry the top coat completely and most of the undercoat.... but there is still a little dampness/moisture close to the skin. So when the dog gets off the table and shakes himself - that's redistributing that moisture throughout the coat + causing flippies. Basically - make sure you get all that moisture out of the undercoat.


Thanks so much! I do that with my bangs — blow them dry the opposite way I part them. I have left their coats slightly damp because it’s so hot here in the summer and it’s not long before they dry. I will start blowing dry all the way.


----------

